# PSP2 Revealed at Sony's Tokyo Event



## Serk102 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spoiler: PSP2 Details







			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> The PSP2 is finally here. Sony revealed its brand new PlayStation Portable at an event in Tokyo today, our first official look at the PlayStation maker's next foray into handheld gaming, the NGP or "Next Generation Portable." First details below.
> 
> The Hardware
> Sony confirmed many of the features of the PSP2 that we've already heard in the form of leaks, rumor and speculation. The PSP2 features a high-resolution, touch-sensitive OLED screen that's larger than the original PSP screen, tilt-sensitive SIXAXIS controls, dual analog sticks, front and back-facing cameras, and a touch sensitive back panel.
> ...





http://kotaku.com/5744485/the-psp-2-revealed



Spoiler: Playstation Suite







			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> Sony also announced the "Playstation Suite" which will allow for PS1 games to be played on Android operating system based mobile phones.
> 
> At it's big PlayStation event held today in Tokyo, Sony has revealed a program whereby "certified" PlayStation games will be made available for mobile phones.
> 
> ...





http://kotaku.com/5744509/playstation-games-coming-to-android-phones

Oh, and also, for those of you who didn't know, there's also a Playstation phone in the workings. It hasn't been officially announced yet, but I'm sure it's just a matter of time.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/26/sony-ericsson-xperia-play-playstation-phone-preview

So, who else is excited? Also, how do you think this compares to the 3DS? Right now the hardware is definitely better, but the 3DS has some impressive games the are going to be in it's lineup.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 27, 2011)

Reminds me of the original PSP / DS launches.

Guys at Sony:
"OMFG Guyz we need to make sure Nintendo doesn't steal all the marketshare with their DS!1! How can we do this???!??!!?"
Some nerd in the corner: "Let's combat it with better graphics and it will all be okay!1!1!"

</severely hate the PSP>


----------



## ATWA (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to have to look into it further before I consider getting it whenever it comes out


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2011)

If the price is too high, this is going to be a complete flop.


----------



## Caius (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm hoping it'll be around the 300 price range. I'll probably end up getting it before a 3ds.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 27, 2011)

your face when you realize it's just a portable PS3 (trigger buttons = touch pads on the back)

it really depends on how much people want a portable ps3, and what *new* games they can churn out for it.
not sure who i want to "win" this portable war.
whoever delivers real gaming experiences (not just add-ons, extras, and "innovative" gameplay) will have my vote.
no new, real platformers (be it 2d or 3d) will be a hit for me, since i love them to bits.  not interested in 3d OoT, looking forward to star fox, hope kid icarus is something like it.

i dunno.  i just want to play some good games.


----------



## Argus (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Sony products, but this is going to fail because of the 3DS


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 27, 2011)

If Patapon 4 comes out for it, I'll get it.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 28, 2011)

The 3DS is going to win... The PSP2 doesn't sound like its going to be fantastic...


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 28, 2011)

really, both sound exactly like their previous systems, but beefed up.

the DS was about innovation and immersion (touch-control was kinda immersive, and the mic kinda counts when used right), the PSP was about graphics, raw power, and media.

3DS is more about innovation and immersion, with a graphical boost and enhanced internet/wifi options.
PSP2 is about raw power, from what it looks like.  media will obviously be another focus for sony, judging from how all it's previous consoles have gone.

i dunno.  meh.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm more excited for this than the 3DS. It would take OoT 3D and a new Pokemon game to come out in order to get me to pay attention to it again.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty much what I was expecting from Sony, but I didn't see the back touch panel coming. I'll admit, it is an interesting feature, and I'm surprised that Sony actually added something unique to their device this time, but I don't see it making as much of an impact in gaming as the DS's (and 3DS's) two screens have. Sony seems to be going down the smartphone route...which is rather silly, in my opinion.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Pretty much what I was expecting from Sony, but I didn't see the back touch panel coming. I'll admit, it is an interesting feature, and I'm surprised that Sony actually added something unique to their device this time, but I don't see it making as much of an impact in gaming as the DS's (and 3DS's) two screens have. Sony seems to be going down the smartphone route...which is rather silly, in my opinion.


 
It is insanely silly. Who would use the smartphone options on a portable gaming console when you could just use your smartphone?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> It is insanely silly. Who would use the smartphone options on a portable gaming console when you could just use your smartphone?


Exactly. That's why I have my DSi XL _and_ my iPhone. You get the best of both worlds, but they are two worlds that shouldn't be combined into one device.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 28, 2011)

k.. how is the psp2 a smart phone, again?

the touch panels on back are just "innovative" shoulder triggers.

in sony's defense, (@jas0n more, since he said it) i doubt a lot of people stood around and thought "why would i use my phone(or dsi) for a camera, when i can carry around my camera and phone?"  it's just another option.  if the PSP2 ends up being a high-powered smart-phone, i'll be shocked due to battery life + playstation phone still being in the works last i heard.  the psp2 will obviously still cover the portable media bases for sony, but i don't agree with the "why would it be necessary when you have X?" thought-line.

i didn't notice anything that pointed at phone (besides 3g, which i assumed would be fore mobile internet or something), anyone wanna link me to that, or am i being too tl;dr and it's in the first post?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> k.. how is the psp2 a smart phone, again?
> 
> the touch panels on back are just "innovative" shoulder triggers.
> 
> ...


It's not a smartphone, no, but it's very much _like_ a smartphone. The whole multitouch thing, 3G, GPS, compatibility with Android apps... Sony is trying to make the PSP2/NGP as similar to a smartphone as possible, without actually making it a smartphone. And while it's always good to have new features and such...having the same exact features as a smartphone isn't really a great idea. Why? Well, for one, people who already have smartphones surely aren't going to replace their phones with a gaming system that is _like_ their phones, and carrying around two devices that do pretty much the same thing isn't very practical, is it?

Now, in the case of the 3DS, you're getting a very different experience than on a smartphone, so having both isn't nearly as impractical. In fact, the two devices complement each other quite well. When I want to kill a few minutes with a small little game or browse the web, check Facebook, or whatnot while waiting in line or something, I pull out my iPhone. But when I want a full, complete gaming experience, whether on the go or at home, I pull out my DSi XL. Each device is suitable for different situations, and they're both used pretty much equally. But with the PSP2/NGP pushing the line between portable gaming system and smartphone, the usage between gaming system and smartphone becomes a lot more unbalanced.

Sure, with the PSP2/NGP you can play games online anywhere over 3G, browse the web and use all sorts of different downloadable apps, search maps and find directions with GPS technology, and possibly even video chat...but you can do all of that on your phone already! Plus, your phone is, you know...a _phone_. If you're going out and only want to take one device with you (especially with as big as the PSP2/NGP is), which one do you think you're going to take? Probably the one of more use to you; your smartphone. Now, if Sony were to actually make a PSP smartphone, that would be a different story...but then again, it wouldn't be so much of a portable gaming system as it would be a smartphone, which kinda defeats the purpose... And besides, don't we only have rumors of a PSP smartphone? For all we know, they could be completely false, or they could have been referring to the PSP2/NGP.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 28, 2011)

@psp/vs smartphone arguement: The psp is obviously where people go for "full" gaming experiences on the go.

The ds tends to have more 'jump in jump out' type of games. Plus, the 3DS' menu is pretty much... an iOS menu.

Plus most people involved in the arguement are spouting hypocritical nonsense anyway.

But honestly, I was amazed at the 3DS after e3, but after nintendo's recent events Im finding myself... underwhelmed.
The psp2 caught me by surprise, and if sony gets the price right, they're going to put up a hell of a fight for nintendo.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Pretty much what I was expecting from Sony, but I didn't see the back touch panel coming. I'll admit, it is an interesting feature, and I'm surprised that Sony actually added something unique to their device this time, but I don't see it making as much of an impact in gaming as the DS's (and 3DS's) two screens have. Sony seems to be going down the smartphone route...which is rather silly, in my opinion.



I came here looking for a post from you.. you never let me down


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 28, 2011)

Tyeforce....I'm speechless.....your last post was one of the few of your posts I didn't tl;dr (sorry man just dont like reading sometimes ) But I agree with you 100% on this. I owned both a PSP and a ds... hell I owned all the DS's except XL. I played psp for like...I'd say a month, then went back to DS. So from my time with a PSP, the PSP2 does not perk up my interests at _all_ . Plus I already have an android...


----------



## supersalty (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm just happy they didn't release this and the 3DS at the same time, because then I'd have to choose :C


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Exactly. That's why I have my DSi XL _and_ my iPhone. You get the best of both worlds, but they are two worlds that shouldn't be combined into one device.


 
I think you're wrong. Pretty soon smartphones will be the new portable gaming system. Which is nice considering I won't have to lug around two different portables if I want a phone and a full featured gaming experience.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 29, 2011)

The 3DS is also becoming a "smartphone" in case you missed that Tye. :L Both Sony and Nintendo kinda have to in order to compete with Apple's "large" gaming fanbase. 

And honestly I would ditch my smartphone for the PSP2/NGP, because my smartphone is a piece of crap thanks to Motorola and AT&T.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> The 3DS is also becoming a "smartphone" in case you missed that Tye. :L Both Sony and Nintendo kinda have to in order to compete with Apple's "large" gaming fanbase.
> 
> And honestly I would ditch my smartphone for the PSP2/NGP, because my smartphone is a piece of crap thanks to Motorola and AT&T.


How is the 3DS anything like a smartphone? The experience is completely different, unlike the PSP2/NGP.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> It's not a smartphone, no, but it's very much _like_ a smartphone. The whole multitouch thing, 3G, GPS, compatibility with Android apps... Sony is trying to make the PSP2/NGP as similar to a smartphone as possible, without actually making it a smartphone. And while it's always good to have new features and such...having the same exact features as a smartphone isn't really a great idea. Why? Well, for one, people who already have smartphones surely aren't going to replace their phones with a gaming system that is _like_ their phones, and carrying around two devices that do pretty much the same thing isn't very practical, is it?
> 
> Now, in the case of the 3DS, you're getting a very different experience than on a smartphone, so having both isn't nearly as impractical. In fact, the two devices complement each other quite well. When I want to kill a few minutes with a small little game or browse the web, check Facebook, or whatnot while waiting in line or something, I pull out my iPhone. But when I want a full, complete gaming experience, whether on the go or at home, I pull out my DSi XL. Each device is suitable for different situations, and they're both used pretty much equally. But with the PSP2/NGP pushing the line between portable gaming system and smartphone, the usage between gaming system and smartphone becomes a lot more unbalanced.
> 
> Sure, with the PSP2/NGP you can play games online anywhere over 3G, browse the web and use all sorts of different downloadable apps, search maps and find directions with GPS technology, and possibly even video chat...but you can do all of that on your phone already! Plus, your phone is, you know...a _phone_. If you're going out and only want to take one device with you (especially with as big as the PSP2/NGP is), which one do you think you're going to take? Probably the one of more use to you; your smartphone. Now, if Sony were to actually make a PSP smartphone, that would be a different story...but then again, it wouldn't be so much of a portable gaming system as it would be a smartphone, which kinda defeats the purpose... And besides, don't we only have rumors of a PSP smartphone? For all we know, they could be completely false, or they could have been referring to the PSP2/NGP.


 




in case you didn't know, the PSP already had Skype built-in.  Skype's pretty limited, and you had to use wifi, but if you're looking to call it a phone.. that's nothing new, really.  i had missed that in my last post, but still, comparing a psp to a smart phone makes no sense, especially if you're trying to say that people would prefer to take their (already owned) smart phone over their (already owned) psp2.

not everyone got suckered into upgrading their cell phones to smart phones.  if 3g/phone usage (if there's the feature) costs more/needs a plan, then the owners might have to make a decision as to if they want to use it as their phone/gaming device, or if they'd rather stick with their already-existing phone line.

i dunno.  the video explains basically how i feel.

rereading:
@first paragraph, if it has all the features of a smart phone.. why not use it over your existing smart phone?

@second paragraph, i don't think we're thinking alike.  your logic is that if you need a phone, you use your phone.  if you want to play a game, play your handheld.  if both can be one item, why not?  the psp may be bulkier than your average phone, but it can't be bigger than a phone + 3ds.

@ third paragraph, basically my response to the first.  if it does the job better and adds the whole "at it's core an actual handheld game console with the power to pump out PS3-tier graphics," i don't see why you would need a phone (exception being battery life)

i have a feeling there'll be a PS Phone.  maybe not this year, but sooner or later.  the psp2 won't be the phone system, but if it has that functionality, again, why not?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> How is the 3DS anything like a smartphone? The experience is completely different, unlike the PSP2/NGP.



The menu system is exactly like the iOS'.

And sony already has smart phones out there, and they're working on a playstation phone.
Plus the thing is as powerful as a goddamn ps3, thats a bit excessive if they're nuts going for the smartphone Market.

And lastly, you provided absolutely no logic in your last post whatsoever. If you don't believe the 3DS is similar to iOS just look iyour goddam signature.


----------



## Caius (Jan 29, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> WORDSWORDSWORDS
> i have a feeling there'll be a PS Phone.  maybe not this year, but sooner or later.  the psp2 won't be the phone system, but if it has that functionality, again, why not?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> I think you're wrong. Pretty soon smartphones will be the new portable gaming system. Which is nice considering I won't have to lug around two different portables if I want a phone and a full featured gaming experience.


I highly doubt that. Not as long as Nintendo's still around, that is. Sony may or may not make a smartphone (though I doubt they will), but Nintendo would never make a one. And, like I said before, the gaming experience is very different between handheld systems like the DS and smartphones. Each has their own market, but I don't see either one overlapping the other anytime soon, or ever for that matter.



Psychonaut said:


> @first paragraph, if it has all the features of a smart phone.. why not use it over your existing smart phone?


Because...it _doesn't_? There's still the fact that your smartphone is your _phone_. Yes, the PSP may have Skype, but that's not really a replacement for your phone.



Psychonaut said:


> @second paragraph, i don't think we're thinking alike.  your logic is that if you need a phone, you use your phone.  if you want to play a game, play your handheld.  if both can be one item, why not?  the psp may be bulkier than your average phone, but it can't be bigger than a phone + 3ds.


Again, the PSP2/NGP _isn't_ a phone, it just has many of the same features as a smartphone. And that's my whole point; why carry around both if one can do pretty much everything the other can plus more, and being an actually phone?



Psychonaut said:


> @ third paragraph, basically my response to the first.  if it does the job better and adds the whole "at it's core an actual handheld game console with the power to pump out PS3-tier graphics," i don't see why you would need a phone (exception being battery life)


Because _it's not a phone_.



Ciaran said:


> The menu system is exactly like the iOS'.
> 
> And sony already has smart phones out there, and they're working on a playstation phone.
> Plus the thing is as powerful as a goddamn ps3, thats a bit excessive if they're nuts going for the smartphone Market.
> ...


Similar in design is very different from similar in features. Sure, the 3DS Menu may look a bit like iOS, but how does that matter in the least? And it's not like iOS is the only thing that uses little rounded squares as application icons... Hell, the Wii was doing it with its Channels before the iPhone was even released.

The real thing that separates the 3DS from a smartphone is the difference in experience. Smartphones are pretty much all multitouch devices that have no real buttons and little, bite-sized games to offer. The 3DS, like the DS before it, instead is a system that has much bigger games content-wise, and uses a button and stylus interface instead, which is much more suitable for gaming. Not to mention the fact that the 3DS can provide an experience that no other device can; 3D gaming without glasses.

I'm not saying that the PSP2/NGP is a complete smartphone copy, or that it's a bad gaming platform. I just think that it's trying too hard to compete with smartphones, becoming so similar to them in the process. Now, it's great that it will bring more in depth smartphone-like experiences that weren't possible before, but the fact that it's more or less copying the smartphone experience instead of trying to differentiate itself and provide a completely unique experience like the 3DS is what I don't like about it. That said, I will say again that the back touch panel is a nice feature. I don't see it becoming a big revolution in gaming, but I'm sure many cool ideas will come from it.


----------



## Caius (Jan 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


>


 
Didn't even see the sony ericcson picture.. which is the psp phone I gather?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Didn't even see the sony ericcson picture.. which is the psp phone I gather?


I saw it, and it's clearly fake. >_> Though, looking into it, there appears to be more proof for a PSP phone than I first though. I had only heard rumors, but it appears that it actually does exist.

Anyway, if anyone reads _any_ part of my last post, read the last paragraph...




			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that the PSP2/NGP is a complete smartphone copy, or that it's a bad gaming platform. I just think that it's trying too hard to compete with smartphones, becoming so similar to them in the process. Now, it's great that it will bring more in depth smartphone-like experiences that weren't possible before, but the fact that it's more or less copying the smartphone experience instead of trying to differentiate itself and provide a completely unique experience like the 3DS is what I don't like about it. That said, I will say again that the back touch panel is a nice feature. I don't see it becoming a big revolution in gaming, but I'm sure many cool ideas will come from it.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 29, 2011)

Portable console as powerful as the PS3? HELL YEAH


----------



## SamXX (Jan 29, 2011)

UNCHARTED ON PSP!

Looks hot.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> saying it's too much like a smartphone but isn't a smart phone


 i can't think enough to give an example right now, but you could say that about plenty of other things.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2011)

As somebody who doesn't use smartphones and loves quote-unquote "hardcore" gaming, I fully expect smartphones to be integrated into any portable gaming platforms after the 3DS and NGP.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 29, 2011)

As long as Microsoft doesn't jump on the bandwagon, I'm fine with this existing.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 30, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> As long as Microsoft doesn't jump on the bandwagon, I'm fine with this existing.


 
What would be the problem with a Microsoft handheld?  They're already partially (read: barely) in the portable gaming market with the Zune, and I don't see how more competition can hurt.  Nintendo's arrogance is back and stronger than ever -- the 3DS is marked up tremendously simply because there's a lot of hype around it...


----------



## Caius (Jan 30, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> What would be the problem with a Microsoft handheld?  They're already partially (read: barely) in the portable gaming market with the Zune, and I don't see how more competition can hurt.  Nintendo's arrogance is back and stronger than ever -- the 3DS is marked up tremendously simply because there's a lot of hype around it...



I do believe there are windows phones now. MICROSOFT WINDOWS for that matter.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol, honestly, I don't know why people are against the idea of having a smartphone, and game system all in one. It's not like smartphones don't have the processing power to handle hardcore portable games, it's just that there are a lack of good games, which is why people don't look at smartphones as gaming devices. As we've seen in the past games really make up whether or not the console is worth buying, which is why the DS did so well, because it had great games. Once some major devs understand that a smartphone doesn't need to just have these little minigames, I'm sure we'll see an increase of quality games. Plus just imagine the great possibilities of not being limited to just one 'console' to play all you games on. You'll be able to play on whatever phone you please(well, if we're talking about the Playstation Suite, android phones only for now, but there are a ton of them out there) so you don't have to be limited to one design type, or manufacturer. 

Ok, now that I'm done with that.....I don't even know why you guys are debating whether or not there is going to be a playstation phone, the Xperia Play, basically is the Playstation Phone, and as you can see from the link in the OP it's already in hand, Sony just hasn't announced it yet.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 30, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> Lol, honestly, I don't know why people are against the idea of having a smartphone, and game system all in one. It's not like smartphones don't have the processing power to handle hardcore portable games, it's just that there are a lack of good games, which is why people don't look at smartphones as gaming devices. As we've seen in the past games really make up whether or not the console is worth buying, which is why the DS did so well, because it had great games. Once some major devs understand that a smartphone doesn't need to just have these little minigames, I'm sure we'll see an increase of quality games. Plus just imagine the great possibilities of not being limited to just one 'console' to play all you games on. You'll be able to play on whatever phone you please(well, if we're talking about the Playstation Suite, android phones only for now, but there are a ton of them out there) so you don't have to be limited to one design type, or manufacturer.
> 
> Ok, now that I'm done with that.....I don't even know why you guys are debating whether or not there is going to be a playstation phone, the Xperia Play, basically is the Playstation Phone, and as you can see from the link in the OP it's already in hand, *Sony just hasn't announced it yet.*


 
Actually, they announced it at the same conference where they revealed the NGP.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Actually, they announced it at the same conference where they revealed the NGP.


 
Oh, I didn't think it was officially acknowledged yet, but ok.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Actually, they announced it at the same conference where they revealed the NGP.


 
When? I haven't seen or read anything about it being announced.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 31, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> Lol, honestly, I don't know why people are against the idea of having a smartphone, and game system all in one. It's not like smartphones don't have the processing power to handle hardcore portable games, it's just that there are a lack of good games, which is why people don't look at smartphones as gaming devices. As we've seen in the past games really make up whether or not the console is worth buying, which is why the DS did so well, because it had great games. Once some major devs understand that a smartphone doesn't need to just have these little minigames, I'm sure we'll see an increase of quality games. Plus just imagine the great possibilities of not being limited to just one 'console' to play all you games on. You'll be able to play on whatever phone you please(well, if we're talking about the Playstation Suite, android phones only for now, but there are a ton of them out there) so you don't have to be limited to one design type, or manufacturer.


Yes, smartphones certainly have the processing power to handle hardcore games, but they're not built for gaming. Handheld systems like the 3DS are built specifically and primarily for gaming, unlike smartphones. Also, the controls... Handheld gaming systems actually have buttons for controls, whereas smartphones...don't. Instead they use their multitouch screens as the control input, which works, but...not as good as buttons. Now, there are quite a few smartphone games that make great use of the multitouch controls, but when you think about it, most of them would work just as good, if not better, with button controls, stylus controls, or a combination of the two (and this is proven by a number of smartphone games being ported to DS, such as Plants vs. Zombies, Angry Birds, etc.).

And, yes, stylus touchscreen controls are different from multitouch controls. Though multitouch controls work very well for smartphones, tablets, and computers (I freaking love the multitouch gestures on my Mac), they're not really the best for gaming, or at least hardcore gaming. Why? Because you're fingers are blocking the screen! Now, some more casual games can be played with multitouch controls very effectively, but with more hardcore games, often times your fingers just get in the way of the action. Not to mention that you're given _virtual_ on-screen buttons to press, which take up even more of the screen, and they don't feel as good as using _real_ buttons, nor are they as precise. Have you ever used a virtual "analog" stick? They _suck_!

Anyways, I think you can see what I'm getting at. With multitouch smartphone gaming, your view of the screen is obstructed with your fingers and on-screen buttons. But with traditional handheld gaming systems, you have real, physical buttons to press that are precise and satisfying, and a full screen to enjoy. And in the case of the DS and 3DS, you have a stylus-controlled resistive (non-multitouch) touchscreen, which is better suited for gaming for multiple reasons. For one, because there's no multitouch, and because of the fact that you already have physical buttons, no game is ever going to give you virtual buttons to press. And when there is input to be made on the touchscreen, most of the time it's just a little tap, stroke, or slide, which hardly obstructs the screen. And even if you were playing a touch-heavy game, you're using a slim, compact stylus, not your thick finger(s), so screen blockage is minimal. Besides, in most games, most of the action takes place on the top screen, with the bottom screen being used mainly for menus, commands, etc. (in other words, nothing that you would really care about having blocked from view anyway). This is especially true for the 3DS, as the top screen is the 3D screen, which will most definitely display most of the action. That's the beauty of having two screens.

Now, I realize that the PSP2/NGP does have buttons in addition to a multitouch screen and pad, so a lot of these arguments aren't valid concerning it. But at least one point is still valid, and that's the fact that with any multitouch controls, chances are you're going to be blocking your view of the screen from time to time with your fingers. And the PSP2/NGP doesn't have the advantage of having a second screen like the DS/3DS. But that aside, the PSP2/NGP _does_ have the capability of providing hardcore games with minimal, non-intrusive multitouch controls, since it _does_ have buttons and the touchscreen doesn't _have_ to be used as the only control input, or at all. But will the developers see that, or will the PSP2/NGP's (hopefully larger than the PSP's) library be flooded with casual smartphone-like games and App Store ports? Only time will tell, I suppose. I'm not gonna knock it before it's even released, though. I'm only commenting on its similarity to smartphones, which I dislike. That doesn't mean it will be bad, though. I'll give it a chance to prove itself...or fall flat. Of course, I'll probably never get one myself anyway, just because most of the games that I like aren't available for it, but that's a whole different argument.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 31, 2011)

@ gaming on phones

i've often times emulated game boy games (pokemon mainly) on my older cell phone that supported java
loved that.
other games were still playable (ghouls and ghosts was difficult, but that's just the game) if i tweaked the button layout a bit.

the only reason i didn't play gold/silver/game boy color games was because my phone wasn't powerful enough.  go figure.
i could see myself playing a fully-fledged RPG on a cell phone, no big deal.

could i see myself playing street fighter, any FPS, or anything that requires a running-jump?  probably not without a WHOLE lot of macros and such shortcuts.  but still, it's possible, and can be done very well, if you have reasonable expectations and the patience to fiddle with it until you're comfortable.

the psp2 still won't be a phone, though.. lol


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler






Tyeforce said:


> Yes, smartphones certainly have the processing power to handle hardcore games, but they're not built for gaming. Handheld systems like the 3DS are built specifically and primarily for gaming, unlike smartphones. Also, the controls... Handheld gaming systems actually have buttons for controls, whereas smartphones...don't. Instead they use their multitouch screens as the control input, which works, but...not as good as buttons. Now, there are quite a few smartphone games that make great use of the multitouch controls, but when you think about it, most of them would work just as good, if not better, with button controls, stylus controls, or a combination of the two (and this is proven by a number of smartphone games being ported to DS, such as Plants vs. Zombies, Angry Birds, etc.).
> 
> And, yes, stylus touchscreen controls are different from multitouch controls. Though multitouch controls work very well for smartphones, tablets, and computers (I freaking love the multitouch gestures on my Mac), they're not really the best for gaming, or at least hardcore gaming. Why? Because you're fingers are blocking the screen! Now, some more casual games can be played with multitouch controls very effectively, but with more hardcore games, often times your fingers just get in the way of the action. Not to mention that you're given _virtual_ on-screen buttons to press, which take up even more of the screen, and they don't feel as good as using _real_ buttons, nor are they as precise. Have you ever used a virtual "analog" stick? They _suck_!
> 
> ...






The problem of not having a physical buttons can be easily addressed via bluetooth peripheral much like the iphone has some cases which also act as a slide out keyboard. You could do the same with any smartphone, except using a gamepad of some sort instead. Also, like you said about the touchscreen, most things that use touch commands aren't really the bulk of the gameplay anyway, so having your finger be in the way for a short while shouldn't cause too much harm.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 31, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The problem of not having a physical buttons can be easily addressed via bluetooth peripheral much like the iphone has some cases which also act as a slide out keyboard. You could do the same with any smartphone, except using a gamepad of some sort instead. Also, like you said about the touchscreen, most things that use touch commands aren't really the bulk of the gameplay anyway, so having your finger be in the way for a short while shouldn't cause too much harm.





Spoiler



Using a Bluetooth controller kind of defeats the purpose of a portable device... You know, _portability_. And using a keyboard with micro-sized keys for gaming is just ridiculous.


----------



## Argus (Jan 31, 2011)

all u sony fabois y dont u go to a sony forumz!


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 1, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Using a Bluetooth controller kind of defeats the purpose of a portable device... You know, _portability_. And using a keyboard with micro-sized keys for gaming is just ridiculous.


 he merely pointed out that it was a possibility, especially if you're already DIY'ing it.
having a peripheral that a company supports JUST for a game on a smart phone is obviously ridiculous, as is gaming on a smart phone for the moment.  it's still possible, if you do it right.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Using a Bluetooth controller kind of defeats the purpose of a portable device... You know, _portability_. And using a keyboard with micro-sized keys for gaming is just ridiculous.


 
I'm not sure if I'm getting my point across clearly here. Imagine something like this, except instead of a keypad, it was a gamepad. Now, there are some obvious drawbacks sure, but this is still a fairly new concept, and has a lot of room to improve. I imagine the added bulk wouldn't be that much worse anyways considering the 3DS will be fairly thick, and people will sure to be carrying that around. Plus I'd rather carry around a slightly bulkier phone than a phone and a game console.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2011)

Minis are Playstation's gaming apps I suppose, little 16 MB or more games that help pass the time. Most of them are a waste of money, only ones I'd recommend getting is Angry Birds, Tetris, Fieldrunners and Age of Zombies, two of which means I'm assuming you don't already have on your phone or millions of other copies of.

I don't see the touch screen in the front getting in the way much, and I doubt very seriously that touch features will be used heavily(if even considered) in Sony's more hardcore games. Since most are shooters or have some sort of aiming system, I don't see it being good for anything but the occasional melee attack or puzzle. And the whole two screen argument is silly really, your vision isn't going to be terribly obstructed unless you've got fingers the size of a roll of quarters and even then how often do games have you watch the top screen while you interact with the bottom screen on the DS?

Also, I'm not sure why you're hating it the NGP going the "smartphone" route when Nintendo is taking a similar approach. Apps and the gyroscope are only the beginning really. They've got to compete with Apple(why does this make me laugh) and smartphones running Android in order to keep people happy. Like it or not we all know that's what they're doing besides pleasing their fanbases.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone remind me of what makes the 3DS so unique, other than the obvious


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2011)

ATWA said:


> Someone remind me of what makes the 3DS so unique, other than the obvious


 
It has an analog stick that is kinda like the PSP's but called a slide pad.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 2, 2011)

ATWA said:


> Someone remind me of what makes the 3DS so unique, other than the obvious


 it plays video games


----------



## Marc Franks (Feb 2, 2011)

Meet the Psp2 

I'm not getting it though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

Admiral said:


> Meet the Psp2
> 
> I'm not getting it though.


 that d-pad looks cheap/flimsy.
just sayin.
sexy design nonetheless.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2011)

Admiral said:


> Meet the Psp2
> 
> I'm not getting it though.


 
Unless it's $300+ I will be! Though $200 is still kind of pricey, but expected.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> Unless it's $300+ I will be! Though $200 is still kind of pricey, but expected.


 
Eh, I'm betting it'll go at around the $300 dollar mark minimum. The 3ds is only $250, granted that's expensive for one of Nintendo's machine's, but the NGP has some serious hardware on it, and probably won't go cheap.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't really want a PSP2. 

Unless it turns out to be awesome. Then I will. But as of now, no.


----------

